# What is REALLY happening in Puerto Rico



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Liberal lapdog media and celebrities are complaining Trump (and the US for that matter) aren't doing enough to help. As usual, untrue!

Read this while you have the chance because as soon as a big whig at HuffPost sees this is out they'll yank it. I was blown away they posted it.



> Speaking today exclusively and live from Puerto Rico, is Puerto Rican born and raised, Colonel Michael A. Valle ("Torch"), Commander, 101st Air and Space Operations Group, and Director of the Joint Air Component Coordination Element, 1st Air Force, responsible for Hurricane Maria relief efforts in the U.S. commonwealth





> "The aid is getting to Puerto Rico. The problem is distribution. The federal government has sent us a lot of help; moving those supplies, in particular, fuel, is the issue right now," says Col. Valle.





> "It's a lack of drivers for the transport trucks, the 18 wheelers. Supplies we have. Trucks we have. There are ships full of supplies, backed up in the ports, waiting to have a vehicle to unload into. However, only 20% of the truck drivers show up to work. These are private citizens in Puerto Rico, paid by companies that are contracted by the government," says Col. Valle.


U.S. MILITARY ON PUERTO RICO: "THE PROBLEM IS DISTRIBUTION" AND HERE'S WHY | HuffPost


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow! That is amazing.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am not shocked. Cultural attitude.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ever tried to help someone that wont help themselves? Puerto Rico is expecting the US to fully "rescue" them, after all they are entitled.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PR is just another bunch of socialist. The government run power company could not keep power on when weather was good. The democrats gave their orders for them to give Trump a hard time and they got right on it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Ever tried to help someone that wont help themselves? Puerto Rico is expecting the US to fully "rescue" them, after all they are entitled.


PR resembles New Orleans....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

20% of the truck drivers show up for work tells me all I need to know.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Notice you don't hear a lot of this BS coming out of Texas .


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Fox news had a report with similar information 2 days ago. They reported that most of the truck drivers were staying home trying to repair their own homes.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I love the media. I wonder if they'll ever learn how to tell the truth. I don't know if I blame the drivers.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ummm...the island is destroyed, no power, no water and the Mayor has a brand new T-shirt and hat that read "Help us we are dying"? Did she have time to run down to the T-shirt store at the mall and have that made up?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Ummm...the island is destroyed, no power, no water and the Mayor has a brand new T-shirt and hat that read "Help us we are dying"? Did she have time to run down to the T-shirt store at the mall and have that made up?
> View attachment 55818


Of course ..... what else is she to do while she waits for someone else to carry her ass. Another dumbass and entitled minded liberal fool.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The other video, . . . she's standing in front of pallets of what looks like canned water, . . . complaining they cannot get supplies.

But then again, . . . woman, . . . blonde, . . . democrat, . . . looks like Hillary, . . . I guess the question begs, should we expect anything else?

Oh, . . . though I did hear that the Clinton foundation was helping, . . . they sent a tweet.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Warehouse full of un-used Aid sent to Puerto Rico from the US Federal Government. Time to stop this ridiculous practice of sending aid to anywhere other than the 50 States. Puerto Rico has been nothing but a giant teat sucker of American Tax Dollars.

There is no reason whatsoever to continue to support Puerto Rico, cut it loose as an unincorporated territory of the US and let the scumbags suppoprt themselves.

https://amgreatness.com/2020/01/20/...-after-unused-hurricane-maria-aid-discovered/



Sasquatch said:


> The Liberal lapdog media and celebrities are complaining Trump (and the US for that matter) aren't doing enough to help. As usual, untrue!
> 
> Read this while you have the chance because as soon as a big whig at HuffPost sees this is out they'll yank it. I was blown away they posted it.
> 
> U.S. MILITARY ON PUERTO RICO: "THE PROBLEM IS DISTRIBUTION" AND HERE'S WHY | HuffPost


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I guess we'll be seeing an interview with the ditsy mayor of San Juan and they'll be questioning her about all this.

Uh, don't hold your breath.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

That HuffPo article that @Sasquatch linked *should have been* an object lesson for U.S. residents as to what can happen during a disaster, but it wasn't. They were too busy blaming Trump.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

I can't believe HuffPost published it. LOL, yeah it won't last long.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Verba Bellum said:


> I can't believe HuffPost published it. LOL, yeah it won't last long.


It's an old article from 2017. Go figure. This occasionally happens with HuffPo...they publish a piece apparently written by a sane person.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

paulag1955 said:


> It's an old article from 2017. Go figure. This occasionally happens with HuffPo...they publish a piece apparently written by a sane person.


----------

